# O2 open codes?



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I'm trying to sort a new contract with O2 and they aren't budging, even with going through to retentions.

If anyone would be kind enough to share the open code there is a bottle of jetseal and fast glass in it for you.

Some of the participating companies are.

DHL
DSG group(dixons, pc world,currys)
Waitrose

If you can help out then please pm me before mid day ish tommorow, so that I have time to get the relevant paperwork.

Cheers

EUG


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

What are open codes ???


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

30% off contract price every month.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I was under the impression that was a staff discount


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying to sort a new contract with O2 and they aren't budging, even with going through to retentions.
> 
> ...


I think you will find often, it does not cover the latest handsets, I know when the palm pre arrived, my mate had a mate who could get the staff discount, but hey ho, not valid for that handset, so suspect the iphone 4 will be the same , the retention deals are rarely worth jack anyway, and if it is anip4 you are after, look at it from their point of view, why give you one cheap when they will have a queue of punters just content with getting the device at any inflated cost


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

david g said:


> I was under the impression that was a staff discount


It is, but you can also obtain it from your place of work(other than o2).

@Avanti

You're right, it doesn't cover Iphone 4G.

I'm looking for a HTC desire, we have been with o2 since it was bt cellnet.

T-mobile, vodaphone, orange and 3 will do what I want @ £22 a month but o2 won't budge.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i get 30% off as i work for a O2 partner BUT you will find unless you have confirmation from staff accounts you will probably not get it. I went around 8 O2 stores in the NW and they all said it changed so i only get £120 off per year!

My closest store looked into it properly and i do get 30% and i now have written confirmation 

TBH the discount doesn't come off the handset either its off line rental


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

yh, the handset is free.

The line rental would go down to £21 a month.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Staff only deals as you need a wage slip to get discount NOT a "open code" as they use our staff number and company we work for - names must be the same etc as in we cant get family or friends discount any more


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Cheers.


----------

